# SS Sardinia



## pece66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello there!
I am a new member. My main field is stamp collecting. My main interest ist the Postal History of Malta. Now I came across some picture post cards showing the Sardinia disaster, so called after the Ellerman steamship that exploded and sunk off Malta in 1908 .
Is there someone who can help with informations and/or pictures of that ship?
Regards, pece66


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

pece66 said:


> Hello there!
> I am a new member. My main field is stamp collecting. My main interest ist the Postal History of Malta. Now I came across some picture post cards showing the Sardinia disaster, so called after the Ellerman steamship that exploded and sunk off Malta in 1908 .
> Is there someone who can help with informations and/or pictures of that ship?
> Regards, pece66


GULF OF CORLOVADO bt.1888 Harthorn Lesilie.1899 r/n PAOLO V,1902 r/n SARDINIA,12.11.08 fire and beached Fort Ricasoli.Sailed from Malta to Alexandria with 152 deck passengers,mainly pilgrims for Mecca.One mile offshore,probably due to embers from a pilgrims cooking brazier,fire broke out in the nitrate in No.2 hold which quickly took hold.The engine room was abandoned and the ship steamed in circles.All the boats were ablaze and those aboard had tojump into the sea.The ship then went ashore.120 were lost;16 crew incl.captain,5 passengers and 100 pilgris.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Sardinia-03.html


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings and welcome PECE66 - there are several pictures of a vessel called Sardinia on www.photoship.co.uk - several of which look old enough to be the one you are looking for - good luck and BV


----------



## pece66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome. 
I just browsed the pictures on photoship. Exactly what I was looking for. Top start on this subject.
Thanks for help.
pece66


----------



## pece66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dear Mr Frost,
Many thanks for the detailed informations about the ship's history which are appreciated very much.
Best wishes
Peter


----------

